# Is Adidas really gone after this year?



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

I feel like this is the story every year for the past 2-3 years, hopefully someone has the scoop on if it's just BS or if corporate makes an annual decision,


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Ive bought 2 pair of new boots just in case


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Does anybody know for sure if Adidas is really out after this year? I've got a pair of Acerra's that I've been riding that are accumulating siginificant wear and tear, but not enough to warrant replacing them. With the word that Adidas is gone after this year, I'm contemplating buying a pair that I'll keep until my current pair are ready to go.
> 
> Anyone know for sure if they're gone?


They haven't updated their range and dealers aren't stocking up, so yes, looks that way.

If you have adidas feet, might make sense to stock up while supplies last.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

I wish my feet fit Adidas boots better. Love the idea of Boost soles to absorb shock.

I know Rome has the boost materials in their high end bindings… so hopefully more companies can license the materials from BASF into their boots.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I never understood the lack of forward lean in Adidas boots. Way to come into snowboarding and totally reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

unsuspected said:


> Ive bought 2 pair of new boots just in case


Same.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> Same.


Acerra's are like Cinderella's shoe for me. Fits my wonky duck feet right out of the box. No heat molding or boot fitting.
Have a pair with 10-20 days and the 2 new. Will hopefully last a lifetime.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

unsuspected said:


> Acerra's are like Cinderella's shoe for me. Fits my wonky duck feet right out of the box. No heat molding or boot fitting.
> Have a pair with 10-20 days and the 2 new. Will hopefully last a lifetime.


Ditto. Have word for word used the phrase "wonky duck feet" before. I need to do quite a bit of boot fitting to get anything else to work. Adidas fit me damn near perfect right out the box.
My Tactical Advs probably have another 20-30 days left in them. I have set of backup Tactical Lexicons in my basement. I picked up a set of barely used 2018 Acerras I'm going to try to make work, worst case scenario I can swap in liners from my other boots. I'm debating picking up one more set of Tacticals, but considering my first kid is on the way, I can probably go 10+ seasons without new boots.



WigMar said:


> I never understood the lack of forward lean in Adidas boots. Way to come into snowboarding and totally reinvent the wheel.


Never had issues. Maybe boots are a tiny bit harder to slip into bindings when I have the FLADs maxed out? But literally never noticed it. Kind of nice one park days when I dial back the FLADs.


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

robotfood99 said:


> They haven't updated their range and dealers aren't stocking up, so yes, looks that way.
> 
> If you have adidas feet, might make sense to stock up while supplies last.


what are the adidas feet?

update...got it ... wide forefoot, narrow heel) 
f**k...i have also adidas feet


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

However i think that for adidas is a matter of time....if not this year maybe in the next years but they are not burton or 32 etc


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Have a friend that works for Adidas in Portland and it sounds like they've dissolved the snowboarding department for good. Boost is being used by some other companies (none in snowboard boots yet, though) and it would be great to see someone else swoop in on that and the general fit/footprint. Like others have said, I just hate the lack of forward lean + how much higher the heel sits in them. I'll miss the fit but not much else.

Edit: just saw that Sierra is clearing out the black Tactical ADVs for $199 in all the sizes FYI.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

eleveneightnate said:


> Have a friend that works for Adidas in Portland and it sounds like they've dissolved the snowboarding department for good. Boost is being used by some other companies, though, and it would be great to see someone else swoop in on that and the general fit/footprint. Like others have said, I just hate the lack of forward lean + how much higher the heel sits in them. I'll miss the fit but not much else.


Do you happen to know which other boot companies are using boost as well? (just so i can keep track i guess)


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Do you happen to know which other boot companies are using boost as well? (just so i can keep track i guess)


To clarify, it's not in any other boots that I know of yet, but it was invented by some German chemistry company and other companies are starting to license it. Rome has it in their baseplates as DuraCush, for example.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Sierra has Tactical ADVs for $200 if anyone wants some.


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

.thats why i find the acerra 3st adv with 250 Euro ??
However if so , i dont want to buy from a company that probably will not support mie if something happens.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't care now. Just bought 6 pairs so will have boots for a lifetime.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I never understood the lack of forward lean in Adidas boots. Way to come into snowboarding and totally reinvent the wheel.


No forward lean is one thing I love about my Adidas 😅


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

kieloa said:


> No forward lean is one thing I love about my Adidas 😅


I on the other hand don’t get the point of no forward lean? I always set up my bindings with max forward lean and with straight up boots it would be a mix-match..


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Tried max forward lean, horrible when standing in queues... 50% works for me. My boots don't seem to have forward lean, but they need to be replaced anyway.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just to reiterate, they are officially done. All retailers were instructed to just sell through whatever remaining inventory they have left.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Ugh, so annoying.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

A pair of Tact Adv for 200 is a good deal. Neither Nike or Adidas stuck around long enough while they both made very comfortable boots.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

When is Adidas releasing the Ye snowboard boots?


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm surprised they lasted an extra season. I assumed they were done last year when Louif moved from them to Salomon for boots. The Dialogue lace/SJBoa is basically his signature boot.
Definitely sucks for people whose feet felt best in their boots.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

So are Salomons comparable? TBH they look like hand held vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Pablo$ said:


> So are Salomons comparable? TBH they look like hand held vacuum cleaners.


I have absolutely no idea if they are comparable or not. I just stated that Louif transitioned to Salomon from Adidas that's all.
Say what you want about their look but I never liked the look of Adidas so to each their own.
Salomon boots are definitely the ones that "fit my feet and my needs" (even better than Burton which I rode for like >25 years) so I'm with them 'til they or I kick the bucket.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Pablo$ said:


> So are Salomons comparable? TBH they look like hand held vacuum cleaners.


I moved over to Ride, close fit but they run bigger (longer) than Adidas. About .5 size by my feet. I wish I had gone down a half size.


----------



## money4me247 (3 mo ago)

It would be helpful to hear what people who like Adidas boots transitioned to. I like the Adidas Acerra, and I bought x3 pairs of extra boots, so I have some time to figure it out. I feel like Adidas has good heel hold (more narrow there) and wide forefeet (no pain or pressure there) for my feet. From my research, Burton has a similar reduced bootsize if that is important and people have said the bootshape is similar (but sadly Burtons are not comfy for my feet at all - tried Photon and Ion). I am planning on trying the K2 Thraxis this season or something from Vans line-up. I think Vans as a brand may be a good option because it seems like companies that do both shoes and snowboard boots are better at getting comfort dialed down.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

money4me247 said:


> It would be helpful to hear what people who like Adidas boots transitioned to. I like the Adidas Acerra, and I bought x3 pairs of extra boots, so I have some time to figure it out. I feel like Adidas has good heel hold (more narrow there) and wide forefeet (no pain or pressure there) for my feet. From my research, Burton has a similar reduced bootsize if that is important and people have said the bootshape is similar (but sadly Burtons are not comfy for my feet at all - tried Photon and Ion). I am planning on trying the K2 Thraxis this season or something from Vans line-up. I think Vans as a brand may be a good option because it seems like companies that do both shoes and snowboard boots are better at getting comfort dialed down.


I like my 32 TM-2 wides.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I can recommend Ride if you want a narrow heel and wider toe box. Also the toe box is longest at the big toe like most people’s feet. I wear the Fuse and it’s amazing. No hard plastic parts in the shin area and no inner harness makes it very comfortable and just seems like common sense.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

money4me247 said:


> It would be helpful to hear what people who like Adidas boots transitioned to. I like the Adidas Acerra, and I bought x3 pairs of extra boots, so I have some time to figure it out. I feel like Adidas has good heel hold (more narrow there) and wide forefeet (no pain or pressure there) for my feet. From my research, Burton has a similar reduced bootsize if that is important and people have said the bootshape is similar (but sadly Burtons are not comfy for my feet at all - tried Photon and Ion). I am planning on trying the K2 Thraxis this season or something from Vans line-up. I think Vans as a brand may be a good option because it seems like companies that do both shoes and snowboard boots are better at getting comfort dialed down.


I'd check out Nitro. I have wide toes and narrow heels and they work similarly for my feet as my Adidas do.


----------



## Kellyupton (2 mo ago)

I need one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I moved to Ride Fuse as well. I think you need to size down .5 from your mondo with ride. I wish I had.


----------

